
AI Lawyer “Ross” Has Been Hired by Its First Official Law Firm - 3eto
http://futurism.com/artificially-intelligent-lawyer-ross-hired-first-official-law-firm/
======
AMcQuarrie
People talk a lot about AI replacing a bunch of professional occupations but
to some extent I've always internalized that as some futurist BS that might
eventually happen.

Maybe it's going to happen a lot sooner.

------
SmellTheGlove
This is awesome. I could see this being useful in tightly regulated
transactional situations as well, like securities.

